# Some cool cameras



## Desecrated (Apr 23, 2008)

BOY OF BLUE INDUSTRIES: The Art of Wayne Martin Belger


----------



## Nerina (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## halsinden (Apr 24, 2008)

aye, that they are, but have you seen the shots boy of blue takes with them?

they are beyond stunning.

go treat yourself, if only to find out what the camera are actually made of. i won't spoil it for you.

H


----------



## Drew (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, those are pretty out there... Definitely follow Hal's advice.


----------



## Nerina (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ 






Wow......


----------



## Groff (Apr 24, 2008)

That's wicked!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 24, 2008)

> Sons of Abraham (9/11) Camera
> 
> Designed to study the Passions of Abraham by capturing images of Imams, Priests, and Rabbis holding a Koran, Torah or Bible, in front of a Church, Mosque or Synagogue. Different man, different book, different building.
> 
> 4&#8221;x5&#8221; camera made from a solid block 6061 T6 Aircraft Aluminium inlayed with a piece of the Bible from 1860, a piece of the Koran from1960 and a piece of the Torah from 1880. The jagged piece of metal in the front of the camera with the pinhole in it was once part of a support beam holding up the South Tower of the World Trade Center.





Wow.


----------



## quartie (Apr 25, 2008)

AH! Thank fuck you found them, I forgot this guy's name! I think these are amazing and extremely worthwhile. Top respect to him. However, his talent is a little disturbing.


----------

